# Some CO Resorts to Hit



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

T-ride :hairy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't go to loveland, its cold and windy and icey with slow lifts.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Don't go to loveland, its cold and windy and icey with slow lifts.


Ditto......and the people suck........


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Telluride and Aspen


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

Hit me up if you come to Winter Park. Looks like I'll be here another year.


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Silverton, also a snowcat tour would be awesome like steamboat powcats, jones pass powcats, etc.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Loveland is only really an option because some military friends can get some free passes. Like Eldora I never really had any plans on going there, but friends and deals can change that. 

Meant to put T-Ride on the list, but it is only if I can be home for a really good weekend. Six hour drive one way needs to be worth it. 

Silverton might be a good option, and maybe Aspen (lord knows I would like to see what the hype is about). Snowcats sounds like a great idea. 

Singu1arity might take you up on the offer. Have a buddy that loves Winter Park, but timing has always been off or better snow elsewhere.

Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely go to Monarch. It is actually a fun little mountain. Runs are shorter than most in the state, but you can find some very entertaining stuff here. Especially in the Mirkwood area, which is a short hike too. Easy drive from the springs. 

Telluride and Silverton are about the same time requirements. Both are excellent choices. 

Wolf Creek is nice too. Especially with the El Nino forecast this year. That is the set up for a ridiculous snow season down there. 

Eldora is really the only one I would take a pass on. If you are going to go there, it is probably best to wait until March/April. Typically the only time they have decent conditions is during upslope storm events. Which in that area generally happen in the spring. The surrounding IPW area has some amazing backcountry, but again, it is usually better in the spring than mid winter. Of course every year is different so if you are thinking of going keep your eye on it closely.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Aspen used to have a Classic Pass, 4 days at any 4 of their mountains fer a little more then 2 bills.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

koi said:


> Loveland is only really an option because some military friends can get some free passes. Like Eldora I never really had any plans on going there, but friends and deals can change that.


Loveland=Eldora Nobody should really plan to go to these places.

Spread the word. A short drive through the Eisenhower tunnel is all the win you need to the truth that is Summit County and beyond.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Why anybody would stop at Loveland is still a mystery to me. Drive a little further to some world class resorts and make some world class memories.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

If you go to Silverton, you also need to carry avy gear (beacon, shovel, probe) and be ready to hike way more than you will be riding the lifts. They put together groups of 8 that need to stay with a guide. There is no running water at the "base area" -if you want to call it that. It's not a "normal" ski area.


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

deagol said:


> If you go to Silverton, you also need to carry avy gear (beacon, shovel, probe) and be ready to hike way more than you will be riding the lifts. They put together groups of 8 that need to stay with a guide. There is no running water at the "base area" -if you want to call it that. It's not a "normal" ski area.


Depends on the time of year. Certain times are only guided while others are only unguided. Only one lift so definitely a good amount of hiking, although there is dank terrain just off the lift as well. Just personal preference really. 
Quality > Quantity


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Powhunter said:


> Depends on the time of year. Certain times are only guided while others are only unguided. Only one lift so definitely a good amount of hiking, although there is dank terrain just off the lift as well. Just personal preference really.
> Quality > Quantity


Yeah, there is the unguided season as well.. I didn't mention that. I was there 2 days and there were some guys from out of state that were put in our group and the hiking destroyed them. disclaimer: I have not been there for unguided season.... at least within the ski area.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Wolf Creek is nice too. Especially with the El Nino forecast this year. That is the set up for a ridiculous snow season down there.


Is it typical for Wolf Creek to get a lot of snow during an El Nino?

Up here in the the PNW it was terrible last season and we are worried about another bad year.

We looked at Wolf Creek last year but the logistics and expense for a 3-5 day trip didn't seem worthwhile but with some planning and a week it would work.

Is there a particular time of year that is better in terms of snow and possibly less crowds?

Thanks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

February is the best choice for snow amount vs crowd sizes.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

SBK said:


> Is it typical for Wolf Creek to get a lot of snow during an El Nino?
> 
> Up here in the the PNW it was terrible last season and we are worried about another bad year.
> 
> ...


I've been riding for 15 years and lived in CO for 4 years.
One of my best days ever was a weekday storm at Wolf creek.
Picture shitloads of snow and no lift lines.
Never got tracked out.
Powder from First chair to last.
It reminds me of A basin a few years ago before the upgrades.
All powder and no amenities. 
Well worth the pain in the ass it is to get there.:hairy:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^To go along with BFBF's post. El Nino, generally favors the Southern ski areas in the state. You can almost draw a line from Monarch pass going East-West. Anything South of that line tends to get the most snow. The more North you go, the less snow you get. 

Now then, there are a few El Nino years that just hammered all of the state. One of the top 5 seasons I have seen at Berthoud Pass was an El Nino year. Around 500" on the pass. The Silverton, and Wolf Creek areas got more...


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

BFBF said:


> I've been riding for 15 years and lived in CO for 4 years.
> One of my best days ever was a weekday storm at Wolf creek.
> Picture shitloads of snow and no lift lines.
> Never got tracked out.
> ...



Sshhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Sshhhhhhhhh!!


Wolf creek has slow lifts and is very flat. Very short runs. Too far away from everything And the pass closes after every big dump. You're better off passing by and going elsewhere.. T-ride will get the same dumps that wolf gets for the most part.. And not as flat. There's a reason people call it pancake...


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Sshhhhhhhhh!!



LOL....luckily WC's remote location takes commitment that most aren't willing to make.

It's much easier to drive over to fleastone and risk your life on River run at 3pm :eyetwitch2:


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info on Wolf Creek. Another season like last years and I may have to take up another hobby. We'll have to look into taking a week and either diving from Seattle or flying to Denver and renting a 4WD.

We did a bike ride that started in Pagosa a few years back and I remember passing Wolf Creek and thinking this is way out there and they had high speed quads!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Powhunter said:


> Wolf creek has slow lifts and is very flat. Very short runs. Too far away from everything And the pass closes after every big dump. You're better off passing by and going elsewhere.. T-ride will get the same dumps that wolf gets for the most part.. And not as flat. There's a reason people call it pancake...


Let's go with this.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

SBK said:


> Thanks for the info on Wolf Creek. Another season like last years and I may have to take up another hobby. We'll have to look into taking a week and either diving from Seattle or flying to Denver and renting a 4WD.
> 
> We did a bike ride that started in Pagosa a few years back and I remember passing Wolf Creek and thinking this is way out there and they had high speed quads!


Fly into Albuquerque, Santa Fe, Durango or Farmington. The drive from Denver sucks.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

the awful future of Wolf Creek

The Village at Wolf Creek Official Site — Home


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

deagol said:


> the awful future of Wolf Creek
> 
> The Village at Wolf Creek Official Site — Home


Straight up evil. WC Ski Area has poured millions into fighting these guys. It's not over just yet!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> the awful future of Wolf Creek
> 
> The Village at Wolf Creek Official Site — Home


I predict a series of "mysterious" fires.............


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> .... It's not over just yet!


I sure hope not, but this isn't great news:

Village at Wolf Creek ski development clears major hurdle - Denver Business Journal


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

deagol said:


> the awful future of Wolf Creek
> 
> The Village at Wolf Creek Official Site — Home


looks like wc season/day pass price is going to go up.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

So went to Christy's Powder Daze and pulled the trigger on 4 days in Telluride, and 6 days with Monarch. Now I have to save up some cash for a 3-4 nights in Telly and Saturday nights in Monarch. 

Still going to try and get to WC and maybe Aspen...def would have been cheaper to just get another season pass, but stoked about checking out new spots.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

koi said:


> So went to Christy's Powder Daze and pulled the trigger on 4 days in Telluride, and 6 days with Monarch. Now I have to save up some cash for a 3-4 nights in Telly and Saturday nights in Monarch.
> 
> Still going to try and get to WC and maybe Aspen...def would have been cheaper to just get another season pass, but stoked about checking out new spots.


staying in Salida for your Monarch trip is cheap, its only like 15min from the mountain.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

X2 on Telluride


----------

